# WY2042



## philrob (17/3/21)

I think I've spun up enough for a 25 litre batch of Bohemian Pils.


----------



## razz (17/3/21)

Is that a 600ml bottle Phil?


----------



## philrob (17/3/21)

Yup, it's a 500 gr Passata bottle.
I actually spun up 2.5 litres after smacking the pack, then discarded the beer, and transferred the yeast into the bottle. I spun another 2 or so litres with about 20% of the first growth, and the bottle is the combined result after discarding the starter beer.
I pitch and ferment lagers at 9ºC, so I need lots of yeast.


----------



## mje1980 (17/3/21)

Great lager yeast, annoying it’s not available year round.


----------

